# How To Spend More Time With Your Partner



## RachelMoheban (Jul 8, 2010)

Twenty-four hours in a day never seem to be enough. Balancing kids, marriage, work, friends and other life commitments is one of our greatest challenges today.

What often seems to slip through the cracks is quality time spent with our partner. Even with the best of intentions, piles of dirty dishes/kids’ homework/work commitments.. (whatever it may be) tend to subtly push relationship time down to the bottom of the priority list.

I know of couples that seldom eat dinner together and hardly share an intimate moment.

Your relationship or marriage should be your most important relationship in your life as it is the foundation of the family.

Here are some ways to find more time to spend with your partner:

* Write a list of priorities and place it high on the list – deprioritize things such as having a perfectly organized home in favor of having a happy and fulfilled marriage
* Make a date of it – schedule time together on a regular basis. Aim for at least once per week. This may sound like a daunting time commitment in a busy schedule, but remember how important your relationship and your partner is to you. Make a date and stick to it – even a short amount of quality time will do.
* Co-ordinate – co-ordinate your schedules so that you can eat dinner together, perhaps go to bed at the same time, spend time together on the weekends.
* Multi-task – find time to spend together when you are busy with other commitments. Here are some suggestions: make dinner together (this can even be a lot of fun), or split the house chores (you fold the laundry while he hangs it out)
* ‘Alone’ time is crucial – time together just the two of you is the most valuable time that you can have. Whether you go out together or have a quiet evening together at home, it’s so important to be alone, communicate and be intimate.

No relationship can blossom without time together. If you can see that you and your partner are headed in different directions, make a point to slow down and find the time to dedicate to each other.


----------

